# HDMI Kabel 1.4



## Zeto (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Pcgh

Welches der 2 Kabel würdet Ihr empfehlen?

HAA83081 Home-Cinema-Kabel - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

AK HDMI 3,0G ET Home-Cinema-Kabel - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

Das billigere - da gibt es im Grunde keine Unterschiede, bei digital = HDMI kommt das Signal entweder an oder nicht - ein "schlechtes" Signal gibt es nicht. Nur wenn Du das Kabel vlt. sehr oft an- und absteckst könnte man vlt. ein "besseres" nehmen.


----------



## matteo92 (24. Juli 2010)

Da hatt Herbboy recht. Alle HDMI Kabel die bis zu 3 meter lang sind , bringen gleiche Qualität. Egal ob 50€ oder 5€!


----------



## Per4mance (24. Juli 2010)

jo das billige. wurde ja schon gesagt. ich pass nur auf das das kabel nen dicken querschnitt hat ansonsten gibts bei digital keine unterschiede.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nen Blödmarkt oder ein Fachgeschäft in der Nähe hast guck dort mal.
Blödmarkt hat immer Drahtkörbe irgendwo in der TV-Abteilung wo es die Kabel für 5-10€ als Mitnahmeartikel gibt. Bei uns gabs 1,5m für 5€ und 3m für 10€.
Die Fachhändler haben auch haufenweise günstige HDMI-Kabel verschiedener Längen da. Habe meine Geräte alle aus einem Fachhandel und habe denen jedesmal ein langes HDMI-Kabel mit dazugeschwatzt.


----------

